# How do Tony Lama's fit?



## flyforever01 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey,

I've never found Tony Lama boots near me, so I've never been able to try them on, but I want to buy a pair. How do they fit? Are they like Ariats, or Justins?? True to size? Narrow? I have high insteps and arches, and usually wear a womans 7.5 or 8. Also, how would you compare a pair of Tony Lama boots to Justins or Ariats? Thanks!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

They're all different. Mine are usually a bit wider at the ball of my foot than my fat babies but other than that they feel the same


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I tried on a pair of Tony Lamas that I loved, but the shaft wasn't wide enough for my man-calves. If the shaft had been wider, I would have bought them because they were so comfortable. 

As for sizing, they were the same size as the Ariat Tombstones I ended up buying instead (nice wide shaft on those). I wear an 8 in running shoes, but I had to buy an 8.5 in the Tombstones (and tried on an 8.5 in the Tony Lamas).

I was seriously bummed that the shaft wasn't wide enough on those Tony Lamas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyforever01 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm looking at getting a pair of Tony Lama tan Navajo painted cross boots. Had anyone written those? I couldn't find any online reviews.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Havnt seen those. These are the 2 I have right now...there like 5 &6 of what I've owned so if they're like either of these...


These are really comfy. They're just loose enough in the calf for my pants to tuck in









And these feel exactly the same as my fat babies


----------



## KickinItCountry (Jul 29, 2013)

Roperchick:
Hi, I noticed you had a pair of the cross inlay tan/ivory tony lamas and I was wondering what size you recommended. I am interested in those exact boots. I have a narrow foot and I typically wear about a 10. I bought a pair of Ariats a while back that were size 9s and they were a bit small. I was just wondering your opinion on how those specific tony lamas fit. Also, what color would you consider the shaft. Is it more of an ivory or would you consider it darker than that? 
Thank you!


----------



## BlueDiamonds218 (Jul 28, 2013)

LOVE MY LAMAS! for me i have mens feet so they fit great and ive had mine going on 3 years and they only have a small hole where my boot generally rubs against stuff but so easy to fix! Buy them and you will never go back to anything else!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I fell in love with how my Tony Lamas fit the second I tried them on. Didn't even try another pair after my Lamas. Justins fit me fine, but I can't get into an Ariat. Way too narrow where it turns and then slides in the front top of your foot if that makes any sense. What I have been disapointed in, and I don't know if this is just a fluke with my pair, but all the stitching has been coming undone. It started with the overlay (not sure what else to call it) on the top of the foot like the turquoise pair has on Roperchicks post. It started on one side and slowly started to unravel within just a few weeks after buying them. I took the boot to a boot repair shop and had him restitch it for $20. About 6 months later, the other boot started doing the exact same thing. I haven't had it repaired yet. I've just been letting it go but it has separated enough to let dirt in there when I walk across our dry lot. And then just recently, I noticed that now the stitching is coming undone on the front pointed piece of leather again like on the turquoise pair where it points up into the turquoise leather. My boots are 1 1/2 years old and I wear them almost daily and I ride in them, but I just can't imagine that its normal for the stitching not to hold up better after just 1 1/2 years. Like I said, it may be a fluke, but the fact that it's happened to both boots and on several spots has me seriously thinking twice about buying another pair of Lamas which is too bad because they are super comfy.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Cant exactly say what else they fit like as I wore nothing but "unisex" ariats before that were too big for me. Loved those but I'm IN LOVE with my tony lama ropers. They're a little more narrow then the ariats I had but fit much nicer in all sorts of stirrups because of it. Very comfty boot, totally recommend them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

